# Scalp System (50-500% monthly)



## DavScalpGreen (15 June 2018)

Hello traders I present my scalping with price action system. Is a system automatic. I have been working on this project for more than 2 years that finally comes to light. After many tests I can already say that it is profitable. He works in the major currency pairs.

The profit can be of 50-500% approximately, everything depends on the situation of the market and its volatility.

If you have an interest in my system you can contact in the skype that I leave below. It is also possible manager account. But the main idea is to show that my system is very profitable.

Thank you , patience and best regards.

https://www.myfxbook.com/members/DavScalpGreen/scalpgreenpips20k/2563034

Skype ID : scalpgreenpips


----------



## cynic (15 June 2018)

DavScalpGreen said:


> Hello traders I present my scalping with price action system. Is a system automatic. I have been working on this project for more than 2 years that finally comes to light. After many tests I can already say that it is profitable. He works in the major currency pairs.
> 
> The profit can be of 50-500% approximately, everything depends on the situation of the market and its volatility.
> 
> ...



So, after two years of effort, an account, commenced barely one week ago, is presented via myfxbook, with much of the historical trade detail obscured (i.e. marked as private and hence undisclosed), in support of grandiose claims to phenomenal profit potential!!!

Do you know the meaning of the expressions, "flash in the pan", "one hit wonder" and "never buy a pig in a black sack" ?

I note that the account is stated, by myfxbook, as offering 400:1 leverage. To what extent was such high leverage utilised in the generation of the reported return?

Is this likely to be impacted by any of the forthcoming product intervention measures, as notified by ESMA, earlier this month?


----------



## tech/a (15 June 2018)

Think there is a little missing
EG
Loss can also be between 50-500%
Particularly at 400% leverage.

Why do you post up a post like this?
Selling it?
Look at me I’m so clever?

Just post up the test results and let’s see your cleverness.
Posts and threads like these surve no purpose.
Perhaps you could enlighten us on the purpose as you see it!


----------

